

Ask HN:Any idea on list of open source software used in Apple ecosystem? - nutanc

For a closed eco system, Apple seems to be using a lot of open source software.Just wanted to know if they are giving back as much as they are taking. Also, are they giving back just because of the copyleft licenses created by Stallman.
======
adamrmcd
Way back in 1998 Apple contributed several patches to KHTML (KDE's browser). I
think in 2001 Apple forked KHTML to become WebKit. WebKit is LGPLv2.1[1] and
Apple dedicates the second-most[2] number of developers to its development,
second only to Google.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webkit#Open-sourcing>

[2] <http://trac.webkit.org/wiki/WebKit%20Team>

------
rbnio
There's lots of information about this on apple.com:

<http://www.apple.com/opensource/> <http://opensource.apple.com/>
<https://developer.apple.com/opensource/>

------
turingbook
LLVM is another important open source project from Apple.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_Level_Virtual_Machine>

And they also developed an open standard: OpenCL.

